# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  نموذج يافطة استاد المريخ (ارجو التقييم)

## m_mamoon

*
*

----------


## صخر

*ي سلام روعة تسلم ي زوق
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




ي سلام روعة تسلم ي زوق



الرائع صخر تسلم على المرور الرائحع جدا
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*ما بطال يا أستاذ
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*هي في حد ذاتها جميلة
بس ما بتنفع تكون لافتة للاستاد للحجات دي
1_ الالوان ما فيها رزانة ورصانة
2_ خلوها من تاريخ التأسيس
3_خلوها من شعار النادي
4_ما فيها حاجة بتشير لانجازات الفريق
5_ الصورة لوكانت في الخلفية بشفافية متوسطة بتكون اجمل 
راي فني متواضع
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*جميل يا أبو حميد ..

بس لازم تكون الكتابة بالعربي والإنجليزي وإسم القلعة الحمراء بالعربي والإنجليزي والنجمة باللونين الأحمر والأصفر ...

تحياتي ...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*رائعه ياود المامون ...بس لو امكن حزف لون الدائره التحت كلمة المريخ
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*شكرا شباب على المرور .. 
وهي نموذج قابل للتعديل ..
كورنر: عبدالعزيز صحي اخدتا "البدقو بيو المسمار"
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*حلوه بس مافي حتي صوره للاستاد 
اضافه لمازكر سابقا
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




حلوه بس مافي حتي صوره للاستاد 
اضافه لمازكر سابقا



ههههههه اوكي .. تسلمي
                        	*

----------


## حريري

*الأخ مامون 0000 أفضل تسمية ملعب المريخ بدل من استاد المريخ (كما تعلم استاد كلمة انجليزية)
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




الأخ مامون 0000 أفضل تسمية ملعب المريخ بدل من استاد المريخ (كما تعلم استاد كلمة انجليزية)



ههههه الاخ حريري هناك مصطلحات اجنبية كثيرة دخلت حياتنا واصبحنا نتعامل معها في حياتنا اليومية
فمثلا الكاميرا عربيا اسمها الغمرة ولكن القليل فقط يعرف ذلك
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

شكرا شباب على المرور .. 
وهي نموذج قابل للتعديل ..
كورنر: عبدالعزيز صحي اخدتا "البدقو بيو المسمار"



يطرشني أول مرة أسمع الكلام ده منك ... :1 (48):
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




يطرشني أول مرة أسمع الكلام ده منك ... 



غايتو في كلام حايم بي تحت تحت
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*روعة يامبدع تسلم ياود المامون
*

----------


## حزيفة كمال الدين عمر

*تصميم جميل ومحاولة جريئة بس فى راى لو عملته كم تصميم وناقشتهم مع الشباب يكون احسن
                        	*

----------

